
Disqus 2.0: New Plugin, New Interface, And Local Comment Backup - drm237
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/12/disqus-20-new-plugin-new-interface-and-local-comment-backup/
======
KevBurnsJr
[http://venturebeat.com/2008/08/12/disqus-
version-2-addresses...](http://venturebeat.com/2008/08/12/disqus-
version-2-addresses-concerns-and-improves-capabilities/)

------
tocomment1
Is there a way to put Disqus into a custom Python web app, and still get the
SEO cred?

~~~
bdr
Yes, after our API gets better documentation over the next few days.

------
volida
i made comments using my email without registering and some months later when
i created an account for that email address the comments where never claimed
to me

~~~
danielha
<http://disqus.com/claim>

~~~
volida
thanks

------
alaskamiller
But Arrington still won't use it.

~~~
aston
What's Valleywag using?

~~~
alaskamiller
Icky linear format because the tech team works really slow or something. Oooh
we can do disemvoweling now!

~~~
sachinag
Still, they have wonderful content creators and a number of their blogs
(Deadspin, Gawker, Jezebel, io9) have very large and active communities. It's
not the smartest thing to rock the boat unnecessarily.

~~~
alaskamiller
It gets pretty unwieldly on the bigger sites (Gizmodo, Gakwer, and LifeHacker)
when there are hundreds if not thousands of comments. The position now is
basically the attraction isn't the discussion of the posts but the posts
themselves. Things might change soon though.

